# If You Aren’t Paying Attention To The Latest UFO News, You Really, Really Should Be



## The Purge (Jan 20, 2020)

*Townhall.com ^ *| January 20, 2020 | Scott Morefield







I’m as much a Sci-Fi fan as most anyone. I’ve read my fair share of Orson Scott Card books, seen all the Men in Black movies, think it’s a travesty that Firefly got canceled, and have sat through every cringy second of every lame attempt to improve on the original Star Wars trilogy, but until the past few months, I’d never seriously considered even the remotest possibility that humans may not be alone, at least on this planet and in this solar system. 


But here we are, and if anything should unite humanity in an era seemingly as divided as ever, it’s the desire for an answer to this burning question: What in the world (or out of it) is going on with these UFO sightings? Yep, you read that right, UFOs. As in Unidentified Flying Objects, a topic, granted, typically reserved for the realm of kooks and pranksters. But what’s been going on as of late is something entirely different, and if you’ve not been paying attention yet, I strongly suggest you start.

Last May, Fox News host Tucker Carlson interviewed former military intelligence official Luis Elizondo, a man whose background - working for the Office of the Under Secretary of Defense for Intelligence and heading up the since-defunded Advanced Aerospace Threat Identification Program - puts him in a unique position to speak on the topic. Currently the Director of Global Security and Special Programs at the Stars Academy of Arts and Science and the host of the History Channel series “Unidentified: Inside America's UFO Investigation,” the knowledgeable, well-spoken, decidedly non-kooky Elizondo lends an aura of serious credibility to a topic not often taken seriously enough.

Navy pilot Chad Underwood, another decidedly non-kooky individual, had remained mostly quiet about his own November 2004 UFO encounter until last year, mainly because he wanted to dodge being “attached to the ‘little green men’ crazies that are out there.”

"At no point did I want to speculate as to what I thought this thing was — or be associated with, you know, 'alien beings' and 'alien aircraft' and all that stuff," Underwood told New York Magazine, explaining why it took him so long to speak out. "It is just what we call a UFO. I couldn't identify it. It was flying. And it was an object. It's as simple as that."

The “UFO” Underwood and his commanding officer, David Fravor (if you have a couple of hours, his interview with Joe Rogan is absolutely fascinating), witnessed “represents one of three known instances in which Navy pilots caught an unknown aerial object (the Navy prefers that term over UFO) on camera,” Business Insider reported, the other two being in 2015.

"The thing that stood out to me the most was how erratic it was behaving," he said, describing the “Tic-Tac”-like object they encountered while flying the Navy’s Super Hornet fighters on combat exercises. "Its changes in altitude, airspeed, and aspect were just unlike things that I've ever encountered before flying against other air targets."

The unclassified DOD report surrounding the event stated that the object seemed to go from 60,000 feet to 50 feet over the water “within seconds,” had no heat or wings, and “possibly demonstrated the ability to 'cloak' or become invisible to the human eye" and could even have the capability to "operate undersea completely undetectable by our most advanced sensors."

Speaking of Underwood’s encounter and the others as well as his own research and experience working for the government, Elizondo told Tucker that the question is no longer whether or not UFOs exist.

“Is it possible these things are a foreign adversarial technology that somehow was developed in secret and we are just now trying to figure these things out?” he said. “It’s possible. But, there are also other possibilities as well, of what these things could be.”

When pressed, Elizondo assigned a “low probability” to the adversarial technology theory: “Look, we have the most sophisticated weapon systems right now on the face of the planet, and we can identify not only a 737 or a MIG 25 or F-22, we can tell you even what airline it is and the difference between the models of aircraft within that type of aircraft. So, I think it’s highly unlikely that a foreign adversary was successful in developing something like this.”

While the government has allowed some information about these encounters, including some grainy videos, to be declassified or remain unclassified, recent news suggests there is still much that remains hidden. In fact, the Navy recently admitted to possessing top-secret information about UFOs that, if released to the public, could cause “exceptionally grave damage to the National Security of the United States.” And if that doesn’t raise enough eyebrows, this reportedly includes at least one unreleased video that has been classified as “SECRET.”

At the end of his Fox News interview, Carlson asked Elizondo if he believed that the “U.S. government has in its possession any material from one of these aircraft?”

“I do. Yes,” he responded. “Unfortunately, I really have to be careful of my NDA. I really can’t go into a lot more detail than that … But simply put, yes.”

Elizondo’s “five observables” that differentiate UFO technology from known technology - instantaneous acceleration, hypersonic velocities, low observability, trans medium travel, and positive lift or anti-gravity - mean that, alien or not, we’re dealing with something that, if discovered, could potentially alter life as we know it in ways none of us can possibly imagine. All of which leads to, of course, far more questions than answers. But for the first time in any of our lives, the questions have reached a whole new level. No longer are we wondering whether or not UFOs with superior technology to anything we know exists, but rather, who - or what - is behind the wheel

----------

Army partners with former Blink-182 founder’s UFO research company to study alien technology
When I first saw this, I thought it was the April 1 edition of Army Times. But sure enough....it isn't!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 20, 2020)

80 years of investigation and speculation have produced no hard evidence of what these things are.

Military secrets are the least well-kept over time, so it is likely not that.

Due to the vastness of not only space, but of time, it is unlikely of contemporary extraterrestrial origin.

Some sort of odd atmospheric anomaly?  Could be.


----------



## The Purge (Jan 20, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> 80 years of investigation and speculation have produced no hard evidence of what these things are.
> 
> Military secrets are the least well-kept over time, so it is likely not that.
> 
> ...


Hard to be an atmospheric anomaly when it shows up on radar and travels from 0 to 10,000 MPH within 2 seconds....and no sonic boom!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 20, 2020)

The Purge said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > 80 years of investigation and speculation have produced no hard evidence of what these things are.
> ...



Shrug.  Probably not.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Jan 31, 2020)

Anyone see the 1800's crash of a UFO in Texas? They buried the pilot, had a marker. Thought nothing of it just accepted it. 

Now? We are all nuts if we believe, yet we aren't nutz at all.


----------



## 007 (Feb 29, 2020)

They're here. Seen mind blowing evidence of it myself, up close and personal like. Whether the phenomenon originates from outer space or it's something man made that we've built from reverse engineering or not, I won't speculate. All I'll say is there's technology flying around this world that's... other worldly, and I believe non stop, CLOAKED, we don't even see them or know they're here for the most part.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 21, 2021)

007 said:


> They're here. Seen mind blowing evidence of it myself, up close and personal like. Whether the phenomenon originates from outer space or it's something man made that we've built from reverse engineering or not, I won't speculate. All I'll say is there's technology flying around this world that's... other worldly, and I believe non stop, CLOAKED, we don't even see them or know they're here for the most part.


Anyone who has ever done any research into the Roswell incidence knows there are alien life forms out there. Initially they were saying that the debris was unlike anything of earth orgin  from mankind talking  about how they would crunch up a piece of the  debris and it would magically return itself to the same previous shape of form.nothing in mankind can do anything like that especially back then at that timeframe.

weather ballon my ass.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (May 21, 2021)

Proof that it's all BS -


* After centuries of extraterrestrial reportings, not one piece of cold, hard proof has been found or given.  It's still all conjecture and hearsay.............and blurry photos.

* So-called "abductees" describe little grey "men" with big black eyes.  Being put on a metal table against their will.  And these greys using medical tools that are described by the "abductee" as something Medieval medical devices.

Now, to any SANE and RATIONAL human being, it would be easy to rebuff these people.  It is simply retarded and fuktarded to think (IF there are such beings) that these greys would have the intellect, technology, and skills to build and fly interstellar machines...........but NOT have sufficient enough technology to create futuristic medical devices, instead of those that are equal to the ones humans used in Medieval times??!!!  SERIOUSLY? 

* After CENTURIES of reports of extraterrestrial machines, aliens, and such........even ones that have landed here or crashed here..........STILL, not ONE SHRED of evidence!  Plenty of fake and phony crap circulating around the globe, but nothing REAL.  Not acceptable by any intelligent human being!!!

* Fuzzy pictures/videos.  In an age of extremely high def and rapid auto focus and even night vision cameras put into almost every phone on the planet now, and even in standard cameras and video equipment...........NOBODY, and I mean N O B O D Y has yet to get even ONE CLEAR, CONCISE shot or video of any so-called "UFO", "alien", "monster", etc....


To this day, there is still more rational explanations for what people see......or THINK they see, as opposed to it being anything "alien"!!!  And until such a day of absolute proof of these things comes to be, I will continue to call it BS.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 21, 2021)

When one lands in Lafayette Park and the driver pops out with Gort and a bottle of Smirnoff, I'll believe.


----------



## The Purge (May 24, 2021)

*U.S. Government Finally Acknowledging UFOs, Thanks to Republicans

Townhall.com ^ *| May 24, 2021 | Rachel Alexander
Posted on *5/24/2021, 1026 AM* by *Kaslin*

Few people will discuss UFOs, dreading the label of a conspiracy theorist. The U.S. government claimed for years that it had not discovered any UFOs or evidence of alien life. But all that may be changing thanks to Republicans.

In 2019 under President Donald Trump, the Navy admitted that three leaked videos taken by Navy pilots showed UFOs. One was taken in 2004 and two in 2015. The pilot who saw one of them said it flew in a way he could not understand. Former Deputy Assistant Secretary of Defense for Intelligence during the Bill Clinton and George W. Bush administrations, Christopher Mellon, who is related to the late conservative billionaire funder Richard Mellon Scaife, has claimed that he was responsible for leaking the videos. He said, "We know that UFOs exist. This is no longer an issue."

The Pentagon followed up last April releasing the videos with the statement, “The aerial phenomena observed in the videos remain characterized as ‘unidentified.’” Then the DOD admitted UFOs exist in December. Now Republicans are forcing the government to turn over information. Sen. Marco Rubio, chair of the Senate’s Select Committee on Intelligence, included a provision in December’s $2.3 trillion coronavirus relief and appropriations bill that Trump signed requiring intelligence agencies to provide a report on UFOs within 180 days.

That deadline is almost here, and things are continuing to change in anticipation. John Ratcliffe, former Director of National Intelligence under Trump and known as one of the most conservative members of Congress, said during a March interview with Fox News’ Maria Bartiromo that there have been sightings of flying objects which are hard to explain: “Movements that are hard to replicate that we don’t have the technology for. Or traveling at speeds that exceed the sound barrier without a sonic boom.”

But Democrats are rushing to take credit first, even though Republicans set the ball rolling. Confident that the issue is no longer being framed as a conspiracy theory, they want to pretend to be the first high-level officials to acknowledge the evidence. During an interview this week with CBS's The Late Late Show with James Corden, former President Barack Obama said, "What is true, and I'm actually being serious here, is that there is footage and records of objects in the skies that we don't know exactly what they are."

It’s finally no longer a fringe issue. While many reputable people have come forward in recent years and vouched for their existence — in large part due to the efforts of an emergency room doctor named Steven Greer who brought together a large community of authoritative people from ex-military officials to scientists — it has taken years to get the government to admit anything, much less produce any of its research.

Democrats may finally be coming around on the issue because of how it’s being framed. Greer says that the government’s obsession with building up the military-industrial complex relies on oil and gas fossil fuels. Focusing on those has shut out a lot of interest in green energy sources. Reducing the military-industrial complex would make it easier to shift to alternative energy sources. The military-industrial complex always has an enemy, whether it’s hostile countries, terrorists, or the unknown. So far our knowledge of UFOs reveals that they’re not hostile. Letting the public have access to this type of information would remove UFOs as a pretext for keeping the military-industrial complex so huge.

Why is the mainstream media barely covering the government’s turnaround on UFOs? It is probably because they don’t want to give Republicans the credit for turning the stigma around. Just like there are always a handful of brave journalists working for the MSM who dare to cover things that are anathema to the left, there are a few exceptions in this area. There are so few articles by the MSM about this that people actually refer to them like “The New Yorker article about UFOs,” “The New York Times exposé on UFOs” and the “60 Minutes video.”

It may also be because of the left’s hatred for anything that might give credibility to the existence of God. Anything supernatural, outside the realm of what they can see and hear and quantify, gives weight to the argument that God exists. Billionaire Elon Musk, who is an agnostic or atheist and admired by the left, has taken the lead in making the search for aliens acceptable by his interest in life on Mars.

Just as important, why hasn’t the government acknowledged UFOs until now? Former Sen. Harry Reid (D-Nev.), obviously under pressure considering Area 51 is located in his state, secured funding for UFO research, but none of the results ever reached the public until the Trump years. Reid admitted in the 2020 UFO documentary “The Phenomenon” that “the federal government all these years has covered up, put brake pads on everything, stopped it.” He discusses a 1967 incident where an object appeared over a U.S. missile base at the same time 10 of the missiles became inoperative.

Much of the money Reid helped get was awarded to Robert Bigelow, a friend of Reid’s who owns an aerospace research company. Bigelow went public several years after the program he was involved in ended in 2019, saying on “60 Minutes” that he was “absolutely convinced” that aliens exist and that UFOs have visited Earth. Luiz Elizondo, who led the Pentagon’s effort to investigate UFOs, resigned in 2017 to protest excessive secrecy and internal opposition to the program. He said he was blocked from informing superiors, including Gen. James “Mad Dog” Mattis.

Tom Rogan, who writes about national security for The Washington Examiner, believes it is because the government is afraid UFOs have negative intentions. This is because they’ve had significant interaction with U.S. Navy planes operating off of nuclear-powered aircraft carriers and near Air Force nuclear weapons bases and nuclear submarines. The government doesn’t want to cause panic.

Don’t expect to get any apology from the left for being wrong about this “conspiracy theory.” They’re too busy taking credit now.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 24, 2021)

The Purge said:


> *Townhall.com ^ *| January 20, 2020 | Scott Morefield
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Federal government will likely make a major announcement regarding UFO to distract from Xi owning Biden


----------



## BlackSand (May 24, 2021)

The Purge said:


> *Townhall.com ^ *| January 20, 2020 | Scott Morefield
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.

Well, when you think about it ... Depending on the depth of technology one may want to assign to what they don't know ... 
or intent they would likewise be unaware of ...

Aliens could just be here on vacation, and sitting next to you at the Bistro ...   

.​


----------



## BlackSand (May 24, 2021)

Shawnee_b said:


> Anyone see the 1800's crash of a UFO in Texas? They buried the pilot, had a marker. Thought nothing of it just accepted it.
> 
> Now? We are all nuts if we believe, yet we aren't nutz at all.


.

Not to mention that if you stick a gun in their face, tear up their shit, and cut them into pieces trying to figure out what they are doing ...
Don't be surprised when their friends decide to come kick your ass ... 

.​


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 24, 2021)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> 80 years of investigation and speculation have produced no hard evidence of what these things are.
> 
> Military secrets are the least well-kept over time, so it is likely not that.
> 
> ...


... and Lee Harvey Oswald shot Kennedy too


----------



## K9Buck (May 24, 2021)

The Purge said:


> *Townhall.com ^ *| January 20, 2020 | Scott Morefield
> 
> 
> 
> ...







__





						I have a theory on the UFO phenomenan; they are demonic
					

I'm going to posit a theory. For the sake of discussion, let's assume that the UFO's are real and are, indeed, super-advanced craft.  They're not from some far-away planet. They're from here. They're also humanoid in appearance, but they're not humans; they're demons.  Luke 10:18 King James...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Muhammed (May 28, 2021)

The Purge said:


> *Townhall.com ^ *| January 20, 2020 | Scott Morefield
> 
> 
> 
> “Is it possible these things are a foreign adversarial technology that


...that don't exist. They are software glitches.

This is why you don't buy military shit from China. They are at war with us.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 28, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > They're here. Seen mind blowing evidence of it myself, up close and personal like. Whether the phenomenon originates from outer space or it's something man made that we've built from reverse engineering or not, I won't speculate. All I'll say is there's technology flying around this world that's... other worldly, and I believe non stop, CLOAKED, we don't even see them or know they're here for the most part.
> ...


It was the same material as a potato chip bag...


----------



## The Purge (May 28, 2021)

Got a few hours?

Kevin Knuth on UFOs, Nimitz / Tic Tac video, and a new kind of Theory of Everything


----------



## AMart (May 28, 2021)

The Purge said:


> Got a few hours?
> 
> Kevin Knuth on UFOs, Nimitz / Tic Tac video, and a new kind of Theory of Everything


How radar and those Navy pilots explain how those UFOs operated is the same as Bob Lazar did.


----------



## Likkmee (May 28, 2021)

KimzDongTuShorts secrets will soon be revealed !


----------



## The Purge (May 28, 2021)

2019 REAL UFO SIGHTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
					






					youtube.com


----------



## Muhammed (May 30, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > They're here. Seen mind blowing evidence of it myself, up close and personal like. Whether the phenomenon originates from outer space or it's something man made that we've built from reverse engineering or not, I won't speculate. All I'll say is there's technology flying around this world that's... other worldly, and I believe non stop, CLOAKED, we don't even see them or know they're here for the most part.
> ...


Mylar does that.


----------



## itfitzme (Jun 5, 2021)

And this ship is flying.





It is the result of an atmospheric phenomena called a Fata Morgana.  And this is the common one.  Add underwater volcanos, thermal plumes, releases of methane, inversion layers, and a pilot who's training is in flying a plane and whatdya get?  "OMG, it's the weirdest thing I've every seen."

I don't recall anyone the UFO stories asking anyone with expertise in atmospheric phenomena. 
Anyone?


----------



## itfitzme (Jun 5, 2021)

The Purge said:


> Got a few hours?
> 
> Kevin Knuth on UFOs, Nimitz / Tic Tac video, and a new kind of Theory of Everything


He is starting on the assumption that they are some unnatural phenomena then explaining that.  He starts by assuming they are vehicles.  

We call this "Science Fiction" and it is great for writing books and selling magazines but it isn't scientific investigation.


----------



## The Purge (Jun 5, 2021)

itfitzme said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Got a few hours?
> ...


Look it up my friend, our government has been investigating them since 1947....and KNOWS NOTHING?....ROTFLMFAO


----------



## The Purge (Jun 5, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


1947 picture, mylar invented in the early 50's!!!!....Time traveler?


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 6, 2021)

The Purge said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Or more likely... the military just kept Mylar secret for a while. Just like Teflon and Kevlar.

Sure, they are common materials today that we are all familiar with, but when first developed during the cold war era they were military secrets.

Back then, they would have seemed other-worldly to many people.


----------



## The Purge (Jun 6, 2021)

Why Won't NASA Reveal What This Spacecraft Is & Why It Is Orbiting Our Planet?"


----------

